# Logo Datenlogger?



## pac (23 September 2008)

Hallo,

ich befasse mich gerade zum ersten mal (bis auf erste kleine Versuche in der Uni) mit SPS. Ich programmiere dabei einen Vakuum Laminator, eine Maschine zum laminieren von Solar-Modulen.

Dazu werde ich sicher auch noch Fragen haben.

Nun hatte ich mir aber überlegt, ob es möglich ist mit einer SPS (logo?) einen Datenlogger für Wind-Messtechnik aufzubauen... Also ein Anemometer, eine Windfahne und z.B. eine Temperatur. 

Da ich aber in der LOGO-Programmierung nichts finde zum speichern von werten wollte ich mal fragen ob und wie es möglich ist Analogwerte (weiterverarbeitet?) zu speichern über lange Zeiträume.  (Evtl. mit angeschlossenem PC?!)

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MSB (23 September 2008)

Also, ein "Datenlogger" ist mit der Logo definitiv nicht möglich.
Werte Speichern ist im Grunde unmöglich.
Da an die Logo auch keine nennenswerten Bediengeräte angeschlossen werden können, ist das ganze auch nicht extern zu lösen.

Wenns denn Siemens sein muss, dann mindestens eine S7-200 ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## pac (23 September 2008)

Mit was für einem gerät wäre sowas denn möglich. (außer S7-200) 
muss nicht unbedingt siemens sein.

Am liebsten würde ich ja auf eine SD -Card speichern lassen. 
Wenn nicht, dann müsste es halt mit dem pc abrufbar sein.

Das kommt dann aber ruck zuck teuer, oder?

Für etwa 350,- € bekomme ich auch nen fertigen Datenlogger.

geht das billiger?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (24 September 2008)

Guten Morgen,

wenn Sie für 350Eur einen fertigen Datenlogger bekommen, der Ihre Anforderungen erfüllt schlagen Sie zu. Das ist ein sehr guter Preis und mit einer SPS basierten Lösung wird es garantiert nicht billiger - nur aufwändiger. Billiger könnte es sein, eine microcontrollerbasierte Lösung selber zu entwickeln, Ihre Arbeitszeit dürfen Sie dann aber kostenmässig nicht rechnen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 September 2008)

hallo,
logodaten logger hier schauen: https://www.automation.siemens.com/...IR&PostID=44202&44202&Language=de&PageIndex=1

alternativ würde ich von meilhaus diese rote serie empfehlen mit der soft profilab im bündel ab ca 200€, muss halt auch immer ein pc mit drann sein, aber ein alter schlepptop reicht hin.


----------



## dr schwob (10 Juni 2009)

*Datenlogger für Logo*



pac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich befasse mich gerade zum ersten mal (bis auf erste kleine Versuche in der Uni) mit SPS. Ich programmiere dabei einen Vakuum Laminator, eine Maschine zum laminieren von Solar-Modulen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Thomas,

es gibt von http://www.autem.de/download/Manuals/SPS-Treiber%20Siemens%20LOGO!%20-%20PG-Schnittstelle.pdf etwas. Das nicht schlecht ist, kost halt was.


Grüße


----------



## Fux (15 Juni 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Also, ein "Datenlogger" ist mit der Logo definitiv nicht möglich.
> Werte Speichern ist im Grunde unmöglich.
> Da an die Logo auch keine nennenswerten Bediengeräte angeschlossen werden können, ist das ganze auch nicht extern zu lösen.
> 
> ...


 
Zum Display: Richtig, es gibt halt nur EIN spezielles LOGO! TD
https://www.automation.siemens.com/microsite/logo_microsite/?HTTPS=REDIR
Datenlogger wurden schon mehrere im Siemens Forum erstellt.
Hier findest Du mehrere, besonders "LogoLogger3.zip" läuft sehr stabil.
Musst halt das Prozessabbild in VB anpassen damit Du das siehst, was Dich interessiert.
"FORUM_LogoLogger2_Test3.zip" ist besser gemacht, beherrscht das gesamte Prozessabbild der LOGO!, läuft aber (zumindest bei mir) nicht besonders stabil.

Das ist nur EIN Thread.
Wenn Du dort mal rechts oben im Suchfeld "Logo Logger" eingibst,
wirst Du sehen, dass da schon viel gebastelt wird.

Ist zwar nix Fertiges, aber möglich ist es durchaus.


----------

